# Pictures from Mikes 1-03-09



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I ended up taking between 4 and 5 hundred pictures today. Got to meet a few of yall and my son and I had a great time. You guys can really drive those cars. It was pretty impressive to watch. Well, I got to watch in between the times I was working on my sons truck. Seems he likes to drive them and break them. Anyway, here are a couple of pictures from today. Just Tim (Trinitybayrat) and Courtney Vaughan cars for right now. I cant remember what Kyle and WrecksCars looked like right now. Kind of been a long day. Maybe when I look through the pictures again I will remember and post up some of yalls cars. Also, if you want a CD of the pictures shoot me a pm and an address if you dont live close to Mont Belvieu. I want to really thank Tim, Kyle and WrecksCars for all their help today.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

A couple more from yesterday.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Yesterday when I met Rex Cars he told me his logon name and I took it at Wrecks Cars. Sorry about that. BTW your crawler is way cool


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Those are some good looking pictures! You wouldn't happen to have any more of the red, white, and blue car would ya? lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good shots John! 

Hey who was running the B4? Electric buggy at Mikes???


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

looks like an extremely hard and dry track..... those can be fun hah


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nik77356 are you Rex Cars son. Does your car have the black spoiler? Is that not your car that is the 3rd from the last? If not I will try to find it and post it up for you.

Gary - the b4 was Tim's (trinitybayrat) and it was being run by Jesse, his neighbors boy and my sons new friend.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

were there many electric offroads out there?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah John, that's me. I was just messing with ya. Great shots!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

cypress

yes there were some electrics out there. Those things are quiet and fast


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

well im really wanting to get back into offroad racing but i dont want it to end up like my Xray T1 and not have anywhere to run and when there is somewhere its once in a bluemoon that there is a race, ya know


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

you would have to talk to some of these other guys on here about that. I just got started at Christmas when my wife bought my son a Nitro Truck. Anyway, word is that Courtney Vaughan is the man to talk to about the races. I think he sets them all up and keeps up with the points all year long.



cypressvendetta said:


> well im really wanting to get back into offroad racing but i dont want it to end up like my Xray T1 and not have anywhere to run and when there is somewhere its once in a bluemoon that there is a race, ya know


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Gary said:


> Good shots John!
> 
> Hey who was running the B4? Electric buggy at Mikes???


Thats my buggy that I brought for my neighbor to use just in case they had enough entries for a novice class.... The larger tracks are just brutal on the 1/10 cars. It broke in every race but the main.

Its cool to see how much attention that b4 pic got... Just goes to show there is still interest in that type of racing.... seems like everyone has one just nowhere to race it

If they ever get the 1/10 track built at mikes and it takes off, my 1/8 cars will be put on the sidelines for sure......


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

....and those shots look great John. Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

trinity, that kinda sucks because i really do not wanna mess with nitro, I was hoping for a place to run a b44 or a losi buggy


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

ibeafireman were you the one shooting the canon 40d with the new L lens?


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Snowmonkey
Yes, that was me. The big bald dude watching my sone break his er I mean race his truck....hehe


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cypress, +1 on what Tim said. The tracks we have currently are hard on 1/10. The trucks handle them okay, pretty rough for 2WD, and dayum near undrivable for 4WD. You end up driving not to break instead of driving fast. If Mike's gets the 1/10 track in I think it will pick up, it's worked in other places. The electric is so maintenance free now with BL and LiPo.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

id rather do 1/10 electric myself. isnt mm's track 1/10scale?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> id rather do 1/10 electric myself. isnt mm's track 1/10scale?


It's great for 1/10 but there's no regular racing there. And on the occasions he holds a race, I usually get the notice either just before or just after the event, LOL. Makes it hard to get everyone together and have a good turnout. We could try to get something going on the off weekends from the mini-scale and see how it goes. I'd really like to do a weeknight thing so it didn't conflict with any of the racing already happening on weekends, but I'm not sure we could get Meir to go for it.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

im game with a weeknight thing anytime after 7 but thats gonna put us finishing near or after midnight


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> The electric is so maintenance free now with BL and LiPo.


+1 on that! I have so much more time do practice and set my car up now that I converted my 1/8th to electric.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> im game with a weeknight thing anytime after 7 but thats gonna put us finishing near or after midnight


That's what I'm saying. If you started at 6:30 and only ran 2 rounds of quals you could be out by 10:00 'cause it will be low turnout at first. But even then he'd have to pay someone to be there till 10:00, leave lights on, etc. And the shop would be closed so no spare parts. Shooting for one Sat a month right now opposite the mini scale is probably the best bet. Where's Ted, he has my spare B4 now.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

the same ted that has the vendetta st and 18r that was out at mirs with us the weekend i won the lst2?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

he has a xray chassis for me


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Im right here! I have been busy lately and havent made my way by here to see whats going on. 

Im down for some racing! B4 is ready T4 is ready The other T4 is ready.....Lets do it! I will race at either track but really like the idea of M&M the best because of traction and size. Mikes would be cool if there was traction but that track will break a buggy like no other! I will run the T1 @ mikes though!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

OK just read the thread and if we had a once a month schedule i would come to every race! I can get away with once a month no problem and could commit to that. I have 4 off-road cars that are ready to rock so i could loan out a couple to freinds to make the class bigger! I have about 15 or so Good Nimh's and 4 reedy lipos so battery's are not a problem. Maybe Guff would show up and drive one? anyway im down and will dedicate the time to make it happen. If we were to race on a Saturday maybe a few of us could show up early to prep the track and smooth it out.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I hear Guff sucks at stock truck.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> I hear Guff sucks at stock truck.


That's what he told me about you. He said you sucked so bad you sold yours, ha ha ha.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

cjtamu said:


> That's what he told me about you. He said you sucked so bad you sold yours, ha ha ha.


THATS JACKED UP! .... but hella funny hahaha


----------

